# Favorite Stand in the World



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

What's your favourite individual stand in the world?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Südtribune in Dortmund:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Südtribune posted. We can close


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Best grandstand going....

Tokyo Racecourse

(There are plenty of great grandstands around outside of soccer grounds, which apparently may surprise a few)


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Best single stand in football without question is The Holte End, Villa Park.

Not just for it's size and volume, but the entrance, the history and the folklore that goes with it.

There are others that can compare and fall slightly short, but certainly not from outside the UK


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

either the hogan or cusack stand in croke park, simply for their sizes. same height as a 13 story tower, 148 metres long and hold 25,000 each!


----------



## TheFly (Jul 5, 2003)

North Stand, Old Trafford... 25,500 purely touchline length, or if you add the corners c30,000+


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

L Alpe D'huez
largest stand in da world


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Dropped in to post Südtribune, too


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Hard to argue against that one.

For baseball, it's gotta be Wrigley Field's bleachers.


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

Südtribune Dortmund, no doubt.


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

Südtribune aswell


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

MCG New Northern Stand (2006) Capacity - 55000


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

For personal reasons, the Holmesdale Road stand at Selhurst Park.





























Other than that, it's hard to argue with the Sudtribune.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ lol


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sudtribune!


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Südtribune and Kop Nord (Saint-Etienne)


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

curva sud Roma

_You will not see anything in the world biggest than Rome_









steeped in history and in the name of victory...for this Rome, honor and glory


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ how many people does the curva hold? It seems always full even when the rest of the stadium is not!


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ how many people does the curva hold? It seems always full even when the rest of the stadium is not!


the curva sud has a capacity of 20.000 people, and 'always sold out!


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Red star stadium - north stand,14.5k


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ shame it's only filled once a season, great fans :applause:


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Die Gelbe Wand obviously.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ shame it's only filled once a season, great fans :applause:


Thx mate  

Actualy,it's filled around 10 times a season:derby against Partizan,euro matches(unfortunately most of them are qualifications for euro cups) and national team matches.On other matches 1/2 of the stand is filled.


----------



## LS Design (Nov 23, 2009)

LA Bombonera- Boca Juniors


----------



## r0w84 (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^

Thats weird....dodgy photoshop there - look at the 3rd tier on the far left with that fence going down the side.....and theres 2 men leaning on the 1st part of the fence and oh wait theyre both leaning on the 2nd part of the fence also haha.....duno how i instantly noticed this but thought id share it


----------



## LS Design (Nov 23, 2009)

r0w84 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Thats weird....dodgy photoshop there - look at the 3rd tier on the far left with that fence going down the side.....and theres 2 men leaning on the 1st part of the fence and oh wait theyre both leaning on the 2nd part of the fence also haha.....duno how i instantly noticed this but thought id share it


hahaha, your right. i took this pic off the web. I am probably guessing there was some sort of offensive graffiti so they blocked it.


----------



## luis fernando (Jul 2, 2006)

Boca Junior´s fans know how to do excellent received...


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Flamengo fans @ Maracanã (90,000 crowd)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIQdRgoGvtQ


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Doble Visera.

Club Atlético Independiente. Argentina

 

 

 

The stadium, constructed in 1928, accommodated 52,823 with 27,863 seats.
In December 2006 the stadium was closed to undergo a major renovation. The reconstructed stadium was inaugurated on October 28 of 2009, in a match against Colón de Santa Fe for the eleventh round of the Argentine First Division championship.

New Stadium. "Estadio Libertadores de América"


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

BhamJim said:


> Best single stand in football without question is The Holte End, Villa Park.


Based on what?



> Not just for it's size and volume, but the entrance, the history and the folklore that goes with it.


 Doesn't even compare with any of top UK stands, not to mention with almost myth like Südtribune



> are others that can compare and fall slightly short, but certainly not from outside the UK


:lol:



















This is as close to perfection as anything will ever be. Nothing compares to that stand. Pure power. :bow:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> This is as close to perfection as anything will ever be. Nothing compares to that stand. Pure power. :bow:


in contrast this is how it looks all seated










No where near as good!


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

have to be either the lateral stand at the Nou Camp 










or the Milburn stand at St James's


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

bigbossman said:


> in contrast this is how it looks all seated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they put in the seats specially for the English fans?


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah just so we can break the rules by standing anyway :lol:.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ and get your allocation reduced....



ØlandDK said:


> Did they put in the seats specially for the English fans?


lol they're gemans in teh world cup semi final. 

Silly FIFA want a glossy image for their world cups!


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Main Stand, Ibrox Park
*

BlueZinc - Flickr.com

An Archibald Leitch stand transferred to modern days. A truly grandstand that looks magnificent from the inside as well as from the outside. It fits perfectly in the ensemble of Ibrox Park.


Sarah Quinn Armitt - Flickr.com


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome pics!!!


I like the fact that it has a moat instead of fences. Visibility is very important to me. 




Cobucci said:


> Flamengo fans @ Maracanã (90,000 crowd)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIQdRgoGvtQ


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

flierfy said:


> An Archibald Leitch stand transferred to modern days. A truly grandstand that looks magnificent from the inside as well as from the outside. It fits perfectly in the ensemble of Ibrox Park.


Stunning stand, the grandeur on the inside is amazing as well.


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Dortmund has sheer size, and plenty of volume, fair play for that.

But as I said previously, the architectural care put into the Holte End, and the history of the stadium and the club. Coupled with its size and the quirkiness of the supporters, with regards the songs and banners, make it unique. It has all the noise of any competing stand of course, and more!

Plus, most of the post so far are areas of a stadium rather than stands. Only in England and Scotland really, do you get proper intimidating, single structure stands. Unfortunately even here they are becoming a dying breed.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

The interior is shit shoulda been one tier. The exterior facade is quality though!!!


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ and get your allocation reduced....


Yeah like I heard United did up at Sunderland.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

BhamJim said:


> But as I said previously, the architectural care put into the Holte End, and the history of the stadium and the club.


 And Westfalen and Dortmund don't have history? What an biased and egocentric (borderline sad) point of view. Westfalen hosted 2 World Cups, 2 UEFA Cup finals and it saw its team on way to CL title + 3 domestic titles + German cup. 



> quirkiness of the supporter, with regards the songs and banners, make it unique. It has all the noise of any competing stand of course, and more!


No it doesn't. Westfalen (and around 20-30 stadiums in Europe) are way ahead in those terms than Villa Park and that stand.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

kuquito said:


> I like the fact that it has a moat instead of fences. Visibility is very important to me.


For me too. 

This was the Brazilian League final round, last sunday. Flamengo won the title... This moat (portugese: "fosso") used to be much deeper, but as the field was reconstructed for the 2007 PanAm games, it was reduced to something like 5 feet deep.

Many years ago people used to invade the pitch in final games, but that that doesn't happen in Maracanã Stadium anymore.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^Moats and fences are as bad as each other!

Anyway what's wrong with people invading the pitch? That's one of things I hate about modern football, let people celebrate freely. If they cause trouble deal with them after, give them stadium bans (for derbys) whatever, but not all pitch invaders are trouble makers!

Perfectly reasonable invasions




























SpicyMcHaggis said:


> And Westfalen and Dortmund don't have history? What an biased and egocentric (borderline sad) point of view. Westfalen hosted 2 World Cups, 2 UEFA Cup finals and it saw its team on way to CL title + 3 domestic titles + German cup.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. Westfalen (and around 20-30 stadiums in Europe) are way ahead in those terms than Villa Park and that stand.


As much as I love the westfalen, come on

The westfalen was built from the 1974 world cup, Villa park is from the 19th century...


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> As much as I love the westfalen, come on
> 
> The westfalen was built from the 1974 world cup, Villa park is from the 19th century...


 Being older makes it better? There are grounds older than Villa Park but yet even new Wembley has more "historical" games than those.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Legendary Gate 7 in Karaiskaki Ground, Olympiacos Piraeus:

































































..and last a coreo in tribute to the 21 fans that died after the Olympiacos-AEK 6-0 game on the 08/02/1981.
The victims were ran over & suffocated to death by other fans as they were exiting the overcrowed tribune and someone had forgotten one of the exits locked.... 









... vintage photos:


























^^ The late legendary leader "Attilio" with his trumpet 

...and the memorial for the 21 victims just outside the stadium:









...and last year's memorial service:

























*GATE 7 FOREVER!*


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

That stand is too new to be considered legendary. Old stand yes, this new one not yet


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> That stand is too new to be considered legendary. Old stand yes, this new one not yet


Olympiacos is called by its fans simply "The Legend", as it is the most succesfull club in Greece ( at least in football titles).
Even this fact alone, should we neglect that "new" Gate 7 is a mere reconstruction of the old one at the same venue, would classify any re-incarnation of Gate 7 as "legendary"...:cheers:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Wasn't new Karaiskaki built almost from scratch?


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> Moats and fences are as bad as each other!


Fences are worst... They're an obstacle to visibility. As a football fan, if I had to choose, I would prefer moat... :lol:



> Anyway what's wrong with people invading the pitch? That's one of things I hate about modern football, let people celebrate freely. If they cause trouble deal with them after, give them stadium bans (for derbys) whatever, but not all pitch invaders are trouble makers!


Yes, the *ideal stadium for me would be free of fences and moats...* But I think we have different perspectives on this... Here in South-America, there's a history of violent, agressive pitch invaders and little law enforcement against them... For many years, fences and moats were for security... Things used to be worse one decade ago, almost going out of control, now i see improvement. Pitch invasions are going rare.

So, the stadiums are changing too, many new stadiums follow "english standard" of architecture and some other stadiums (here in Brazil) will have to apply to FIFA standards, due to World Cup 2014.




> Perfectly reasonable invasions


I agree with you on this. The pitch is an "emergency exit" option.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Alvalade version of moats is the best. Audience is still near enough.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Wasn't new Karaiskaki built almost from scratch?


^^^
Technically yes, the old one was torn down and new one was raised on the very same ground the old once stood. However, people who have experienced both the new and the old, agree that beyond the new facilities the reconstruction has offered to fans, the spirit of the old venue both inside & outside the stadium remains the same...After all, since entering "new" Karaiskaki, Olympiacos already counts 5 championship titles, 4 cup titles, 2 champions league best-16 qualifications, just to mention some major achievements, therefore...The Legend lives on...


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Moats are awful, but fences are dehumanizing.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Being older makes it better? There are grounds older than Villa Park but yet even new Wembley has more "historical" games than those.


when were we talking about better.... we were talking about history, longevity has the upperhand. Read up on the history of Villa park before you make wild assumptions, especially that the new wembley has more historical games LMAO 

Here's just a couple










*
Football didn't begin this decade you know!!*


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

AndreÇB said:


> Fences are worst... They're an obstacle to visibility. As a football fan, if I had to choose, I would prefer moat... :lol:


Yeah but moats separate you from the pitch physically...



> Yes, the *ideal stadium for me would be free of fences and moats...* But I think we have different perspectives on this... Here in South-America, there's a history of violent, agressive pitch invaders and little law enforcement against them... For many years, fences and moats were for security... Things used to be worse one decade ago, almost going out of control, now i see improvement. Pitch invasions are going rare.


And you think we didn't in the UK??? There's a little thing called trust, and if you betray that trust come down hard. 

You treat people like animals, and more often than not they'll act like animals!



> So, the stadiums are changing too, many new stadiums follow "english standard" of architecture and some other stadiums (here in Brazil) will have to apply to FIFA standards, due to World Cup 2014.


The english model is shit, most english don't like it!




I agree with you on this. The pitch is an "emergency exit" option.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> Yeah but moats separate you from the pitch physically...


I keep saying... As a fan, I prefer a moat separating me from the field than a fence breaking my view... I go to the stadium to watch the game.



> The english model is shit, most english don't like it!


I know you guys have discussions on "standing vs. seating", but your stadiums have seats quite near to the pitch... In Brazil, average is 15m from the pitch. I prefer the engish way.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Villa is one of the most important teams in Europe. You don't hear a lot about them because they've been mid-table for awhile now, but they're coming back under O'Neill. You hear a lot of teams say they're "big", but Villa is seriously big. It's up there with Arsenal, Liverpool, and Manchester United.

As for Villa Park, it's a classic. The Westfalenstadion is wonderful, and in all honesty as a spectator I'd prefer it, but as a purist I'd take Villa Park, and I mean no disrespect to Dortmund when I say that, but Villa Park oozes character and history in a way few grounds do, it's the last remaining giant of it's era. Craven Cottage is around, but it's small and places like Tynecastle and Deepdale have been developed beyond recognition.

First and foremost, Villa Park is a sporting ground, that's what makes it special.


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

The Holte End has aged and changed over the last 120 years, and obviously now looks nothing like it did back inthe late 1800's, or even as below, upto the 1990's with it's huge terrace (the biggest behind a goal in england) 










but the fact that it's the same plot of land, with ongoing generations of supporters, singing the same sogs, waving the same colours - has to be taken into consideration in this discussion. I'm delighted that the modern day owners have taken care in ensuring the history is considered when making stadium improvements. In this I include not only the stand itself and the facade, but also the edwardian supporters pub which adjoins it, and the stately home across the road. It all plays a part, and makes it better IMO, than any boring mass of concrete and steel.


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Bobby3 said:


> You hear a lot of teams say they're "big", but Villa is seriously big. It's up there with Arsenal, Liverpool, and Manchester United.


Aston Villa are indeed a 'big' club, they used to be in the so-called 'big six' before the horrible modern-day version called the 'big four' because of the Champions League. However, to say that Villa are as 'big' as United and Liverpool is ridiculous. They don't even compare to Arsenal in my opinion. I'd put them in the same bracket as Everton.

Villa Park is a very historic ground and I have stood on the Holte End in the 1983 FA Cup final semi with United against Arsenal. But it isn't even the best 'end' in England let alone the world.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

ØlandDK said:


> Südtribune in Dortmund:


This... [/thread]


----------



## Milanomia (Jan 18, 2006)

Curva sud Milano. AC Milan supporters :cheers:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

the signs to make words with the crowd reminds of Forest Gump

I think soccer crowds care more about what happens in the stands than on the field.


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ lol



Oi!

Back to your boring, modern, nondescript bowl with you!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

weava said:


> the signs to make words with the crowd reminds of Forest Gump
> 
> I think soccer crowds care more about what happens in the stands than on the field.


Yes, having funeral bands playing while 100k of ppl eats hot dogs is soooo much better.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SSE said:


> Oi!
> 
> Back to your boring, modern, nondescript bowl with you!


lol no, my first ever game was at selhurst park, 9 years old, arthur wait stand 1995/96 Palace vs Tranmere, David Hopkin free kick winner, throwing the ball to Dean Gordon when it came towards me (front row), great memories.

I'm just laughing because it's your favourite, the stand it replaced was surely "better". And it looks so damn out of place in that stadium


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Yes, having funeral bands playing while 100k of ppl eats hot dogs is soooo much better.


lol, but tbf some ultras really need to get a grip!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> lol, but tbf some ultras really need to get a grip!


They need to chill with violence. But for flares, banners, choreos... the more the merrier. Just don't throw them on the pitch.


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> lol no, my first ever game was at selhurst park, 9 years old, arthur wait stand 1995/96 Palace vs Tranmere, David Hopkin free kick winner, throwing the ball to Dean Gordon when it came towards me (front row), great memories.
> 
> I'm just laughing because it's your favourite, the stand it replaced was surely "better". And it looks so damn out of place in that stadium


Oh, you are right. I'd rather have the original terrace anyday:


















It's swings and roundabouts though, my Dad still moans it's not been the same since it was a grass bank!

I kind of like that it's the only 'finished' part of the ground though. Part of Selhurst's dubious charm!

Dean Gordon, what a legend! He once scored a hat-trick for Palace against West Brom from left-back. Admittedly two were penalties (what a left foot he had!) but I'm not taking it away from him.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont like the england modern stadiums, all seated, wheres the fuckign passion men??


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

pirufioxxx said:


> i dont like the england modern stadiums, all seated, wheres the fuckign passion men??


What do seats have to do with passion?


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

weava said:


> the signs to make words with the crowd reminds of Forest Gump


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

pirufioxxx said:


> i dont like the england modern stadiums, all seated, wheres the fuckign passion men??


In the pubs and bars, and in front of the computers watching the internet streams.

Stewards at grounds make you sit down, you get chucked out of stadiums for swearing. It's not our fault! 



koolio said:


> What do seats have to do with passion?


Well two people can stand where one person can sit so prices were cheaper meaning it attracted younger poorer fans, who are naturally far more rowdy and visably passionate. 

Ticket prices have risen by 600% in less than 20 years since they installed seats, it attracts a certain class of reserved fan.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SSE said:


> Oh, you are right. I'd rather have the original terrace anyday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must've been fun and games in the rain... when was that the 60s?



> I kind of like that it's the only 'finished' part of the ground though. Part of Selhurst's dubious charm!


tbf I'd love the original plan to be completed, Palace sell themselves short, when they were in the prem they only averaged what 24,000. But isn't it the case that Palace could probably sell 35,000+ season tickets in the premier league and the fact the stadium is so small hinders them. Kind of like Fulham and Pompey, when shitty northern clubs come down.



> Dean Gordon, what a legend! He once scored a hat-trick for Palace against West Brom from left-back. Admittedly two were penalties (what a left foot he had!) but I'm not taking it away from him.


lol, was a good player. I remember in the mid 90s when ITV used to show division 1 games, it always seemed to be millwall vs Palace as far as I remember!


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

koolio said:


> What do seats have to do with passion?


A lot... I don't know why... But a lot.

When people are standing, they sing louder, they jump... 
That's fun. I prefer to see the game standing.


















Maracana Stadium
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbossman said:


> That must've been fun and games in the rain... when was that the 60s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah early 60s if I'm correct.

I only got to stand on the terrace a couple of times when I was very small. I spent most of the time on my Dad's shoulders. I saw three games from there I think. My Dad insisted we stood there for the last league game it was open in 1994, it was the same day we were presented with the First Division trophy so it was a great day. Shame Watford went and beat us 2-0!

If we'd stayed in the Prem after 1998, and hadn't got into trouble with Mark Goldberg then I'm sure it would have been a reality. Long-term Prem football would be required to maintain that kind of support though. At the time there was a lot of opposition from the houses between the main stand and Holmesdale (which were built after the ground was there FFS) and the council favoured them. Nowadays they are desperate to keep the club in Croydon, so if we had the money I'm sure we could redevelop the main stand. 

Whether that's required I'm not sure; we are only averaging 14,000 these days. Mainly because a lot of the older fanbase has moved away, and nowadays young kids in Croydon choose to support Arsenal and Chelsea instead of Palace. Most Palace fans attending games are coming in from Surrey and the surrounding area (I'm from Sussex). Considering the ethnic make up of South London, it's a shame that crowds at Selhurst are still so clearly white and middle class. There is a huge potential fan base waiting to be tapped into. Maybe with sustained Premiership football we would be able to get back the supporters who have drifted away and also attract younger, more local support. Ticket prices would have to drop for that to happen though. They are doing their best, even in our financial state we are still doing quite a few kids for a quid days (tomorrow will be another if the game takes place!).

To be honest, I'd be delighted if in the next year or so we were financially stable and in control of the ground ouselves. At least then we could refurbish/rebuild even if they don't expand it. The Arthur Wait has a massive footprint, if they could get the permission to take it higher than it currently is, then a new stand could have a much better rake to it and it would be a massive improvement on the current view. Maybe something similar to the new stand at Welford Road:









If both the Arthur Wait and the Main Stand were refurbished (including new corporate suites) then it wouldn't matter if the capacity wasn't increased. There would always be the option of filling in the corners or redeveloping the Whitehorse Land end at a later date.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

AndreÇB said:


> A lot... I don't know why... But a lot.
> 
> When people are standing, they sing louder, they jump...
> That's fun. I prefer to see the game standing.


that is so right. when standing, you automatically sing louder because when sitting, the thoracic diaphragm can't hold the sung sounds.

and that's why in this stadium (Stadion an der Alten Försterei, 1. FC Union Berlin (2nd german league), which has just been renovated to this season (beside the small main stand which will be replaced later), creates a much better atmosphere than another stadium of the same capacity (19,000), but less terracing.

Alte Försterei:


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

After 2014 World Cup, I think Brazil should follow the german structure with both seating and standing (behind the goals)...



My english is bad, I know. But *you* don't speak portuguese, do you? :lol:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

As the Südtribüne of Dortmund has been mentioned here:









fresh photo of today's game against Freiburg.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ Is that for their 100th anniversary?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Did the fans make it themselves or was it supplied by the team?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

koolio said:


> Did the fans make it themselves or was it supplied by the team?


1st rule of ultras groups is never, ever to accept "gifts" from clubs.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ what exactly is a "gift" from the club, because I swear in some countries they get given free tickets so they don't cause "trouble"....



SpicyMcHaggis said:


> They need to chill with violence. But for flares, banners, choreos... the more the merrier. Just don't throw them on the pitch.


I dunno sometimes it looks they spend more time caring about their choreography and banners than the actual match, and for me nothing beats *spontaneous* fan support.

I love it at the start of the match though, and when a goal is scored!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

yes, it was ebcause of their 100th anniversairy. and afaik, it was not a gift of the club, they made it themselves.

And something that became really rare nowadays: The home team's fans burn a flare. 









more pics of that choreo:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

pirufioxxx said:


> i dont like the england modern stadiums, all seated, wheres the fuckign passion men??



Football in England is dead. Middle class families don't create any kind of atmosphere and they wait to be entertained. It is not the game of the working classes anymore.

I'm just glad I was around in the 70s and 80s when football was football, not this horrible sanitised version that SKY money has created.

EDIT: This is what it used to be like in English stadiums and this particular night against Barcelona was one of the best ever. I was in the United Road paddock that night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD0jekbsQ44&feature=related


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Patrick said:


> yes, it was ebcause of their 100th anniversairy. and afaik, it was not a gift of the club, they made it themselves.
> 
> And something that became really rare nowadays: The home team's fans burn a flare.
> 
> ...


F'ing brilliant!


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

AdidasGazelle said:


> *Football in England is dead. Middle class families don't create any kind of atmosphere and they wait to be entertained. It is not the game of the working classes anymore*.
> 
> I'm just glad I was around in the 70s and 80s when football was football, not this horrible sanitised version that SKY money has created.
> 
> ...


Same over here in Holland. Commerce and "beautiful" stadiums have came there for instead. uke:
My first games I visited on my own were early 80s. I have so many sweet memories of that time.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh look, another "what's your favourite" thread. It would be ok if it hadn't turned into another soccer stadium based thread.....like there aren't enough around here as it is.



BobDaBuilder said:


> (There are plenty of great grandstands around outside of soccer grounds, which apparently may surprise a few)


I totally agree although some people around here seem to think that if it isn't a stadium where soccer, sorry, football, is played on a regular basis then it really isn't a stadium worthy of these pages.

Now I've got that off my chest, my favourite stand would have to be the B. K. Faeshe Stand at Richmond Oval (City Mazda Stadium) here in Adelaide. Sorry but I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ err instead of moaning why don't you post. 

If people think football stands are the best that's their prerogative, it's up to people who don't to present their evidence. Not have a hissy fit about people liking something that they don't.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> ^^ err instead of moaning why don't you post.
> 
> If people think football stands are the best that's their prerogative, it's up to people who don't to present their evidence. Not have a hissy fit about people liking something that they don't.


Bitching doesn't require any actual effort, it's the way lazy people make themselves feel like they're contributing. Both in the cyber world, and actual world. Everyone knows at least one of them.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Patrick said:


> As the Südtribüne of Dortmund has been mentioned here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only recognize Charlie Chaplin and Frankenstein. Who are the others on the painting?


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

A few people I have met would say the Dawg Pound at Cleveland Browns Stadium is the best, just to put a non-soccer nomination in the mixer. 

Plus, from what I gather, it's a 'stand' aswell, and not a curve or section of a stadium like so many people insist on posting???


----------

